

Show HN: Building "RSS As A Service". Thoughts? - christianpuri
https://medium.com/look-what-i-made/aa764ed7bf33

======
samsnelling
Okay, I am going to summarize my thoughts here:

1) Love the domain, love the name. Simple. To the point.

2) Looks like a bad clone of the Medium homepage. Not that big of a deal, just
what I noticed.

3) Needs a lot of UI work. A lot. Images don't look good on the retina
macbook. Icons are all different sizes. The main blue for everything is too
dark.

4) When I signed up... You sent me my password via email. NO! Stop that right
now! In fact, if I could delete my account after that... I would.

5) When you add a feed, why is it an option to tell you how often to update
it? Should just be automatic. Don't make me think about it. 5-15 min should be
fine. 1 hr or more seems too slow. There are lots of API's like
[http://superfeedr.com/](http://superfeedr.com/) out there.

6) Why is there an add funds button? What does that do, and why should I add
"credits"?

7) Your doc page needs to be much more user friendly. Again, don't make me
think.

Overall, I wasn't trying to be harsh. I like the idea, and you could have
something in the future. The implementation as is needs some work though.

~~~
christianpuri
Thanks for the feedback!

4) changed that 5&6) The idea is that there is a free tire, but if you need
more computing resources you will pay for it based on how many resources you
consume. Because of this I let you choose how many times you want to crawl
your feed, as you have 50 crawls for free/day and if you need more (you have a
lot of feeds or want to check them more frequently) you will have to pay for
that. If you want you can also update all your feeds manually whenever you
want by clicking the update icon. Funds could also be used to pay apps that
are not free (the developer can choose to make a free or paid app).

~~~
samsnelling
I like the idea but I'm not sure I would subscribe to this business model.
It's confusing.

IMO, you need to simplify what you are offering and be extremely clear and up
front about your plans. If you want to make money, charge for it. Your vision
reminds me a lot of app.net ... maybe you can go there and see how they
structure their copywriting.

If you are only going to fetch at best every hour, you're making a hard case
for me to not just build my own feed fetcher. There are lots of open source
libraries that do this.

------
christianpuri
[http://reader.is/](http://reader.is/)

